
No Cause for Alarm: Dynamic Sprinkler-Free System Stops Fires Before They Start - M_Grey
http://99percentinvisible.org/article/no-cause-alarm-dynamic-sprinkler-free-system-stops-fires-start/
======
visarga
Seems great, but how expensive is it?

